# relieving fuel pressure when engine won't start



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

I' trying to put a new filter on my 97 Sentra B14. It's probably a clogged filter the reason the car won't start.

The manual says to start the engine then pull the fuel pump fuse and let the engine stall.

So how do I relieve fuel pressure when my car won't start?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

same way. pull the fuse and crank the engine. 
you can even crack the line for your filter and the fuel pressure will bleed off. its not that bad a thing really. stick a rag over the line and pull it off.


----------

